# Sling Rifle (underway)



## WILD BILL

I was tired of sanding and saw dust and thought I'd drag the grinders, metal files and drill bits
out. Several years ago I bought this "cheap" x-bow on ebay. I have a Top Shelf Recurve Cross Bow but wanted one to mess around with. As a cross bow it wasn't much.

I dissembled every thing and used only the "parts" to modify and re-use.

I am working on a better pouch system to work with the trigger latch. When cocked, it auto sets the safety.

The first few shots were great then the fabricated pouch started being an issue with a smooth release.

The Daisy scope is junk, I just mounted for reference.

I did design some adjustments for fork angles, but until I get the pouch/release figured, I'll leave for now.

Bill

Click on the picture to expand


----------



## AJW

You may have bought it cheap, but it looks good. Looking forward to seeing the finished product and hear how much stronger and straighter it shoots. I've always wondered exactly how straight crossbows do shoot. I know they're not as accurate as a rifle, but I would hope you could put a high percentage in a 3" bull at 50 feet, say 80%. Is that an unrealistic expectation? (I can't do that with a slingshot)

Would like to hear from some of our crossbow shooters on the joys of shooting a crossbow.


----------



## newconvert

looks like it will be very effective


----------



## WILD BILL

AJW said:


> You may have bought it cheap, but it looks good. Looking forward to seeing the finished product and hear how much stronger and straighter it shoots. I've always wondered exactly how straight crossbows do shoot. I know they're not as accurate as a rifle, but I would hope you could put a high percentage in a 3" bull at 50 feet, say 80%. Is that an unrealistic expectation? (I can't do that with a slingshot)
> 
> Would like to hear from some of our crossbow shooters on the joys of shooting a crossbow.


I have always been a Traditional Archer (no compounds) Due to a shoulder injury, I had to give up my Hybrid Recurve. I did not want to give up the thrill of hearing your quarry breathing so I researched a lot, and bought, what i feel is the BEST recurve cross bow available. I would put my Excalibur Vortex up against any other crossbow.

My bow only slings a 408 grain (150gr tip)custom built 20" bolt down range at 330fps, so it is not the fastest. The pure torque and power makes up for speed.

I need to use a rest but at 50 yards I suppose, sub 2" are ok. At 40yards 1". Anything under that I won't at the same spot twice.

Here are a few picts.

Bill


----------



## AJW

WOW - That is impressive. I had no idea they could be that accurate. You'll notice in my question of how accurate it could be, I was talking about 50 feet not 50 yards. Now I'm really looking forward to seeing how your "new" fixed up crossbow shoots.

Just what I need. Another way to shoot money down range. Thanks for the quick reply.

Al


----------



## Charles

To get good power, you need to have a long draw length. Using the bow prods facing forward as your forks is an excellent idea. Hope you will update us on this project as it moves along.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## harson

That looks amazing !


----------



## WILD BILL

AJW said:


> WOW - That is impressive. I had no idea they could be that accurate. You'll notice in my question of how accurate it could be, I was talking about 50 feet not 50 yards. Now I'm really looking forward to seeing how your "new" fixed up crossbow shoots.
> 
> Just what I need. Another way to shoot money down range. Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Al


I really can't compare my "Modified, Cheap Crossbow Slingshot Rifle to a weapon such as the Excal. Since I removed the limbs, it is just a long slingshot.It may shoot as poorly as a Slingshot as it did as a Crossbow

My Excalibur is one of the best built! (in my opinion)

Bill


----------



## WILD BILL

Charles said:


> To get good power, you need to have a long draw length. Using the bow prods facing forward as your forks is an excellent idea. Hope you will update us on this project as it moves along.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Even at this configuration, the draw length is only 24". To get full power, my bands are going to have to be about 4" and doubled up heavy cuts.

I have not worked out a good pouch to latch set up. I have a good magnate. If my forks were about 1" closer the pouch will close it self at full draw I don't have that option. As it is, the pouch is just short of closing at draw. The clearance between the rail and band are close and the pouch drags a bit. I can adjust. and raise the fork tips but I wanted to try and keep the band plane as flat as possible.

The pouch needs to be narrow (to clear the rail) The biggest issue is figuring the attachment of a piece of para cord or the like to the pouch.That piece has to be about 4'' long and attach to the center of the pouch It has to have a loop of about 2' to be able to "cock" behind latch. My first try worked well for about five shots and the pouch began to dump the ammo on the rail on release.I was using a stiff pouch that was a bit to large.

Bill


----------



## DracoUltima

AJW said:


> You may have bought it cheap, but it looks good. Looking forward to seeing the finished product and hear how much stronger and straighter it shoots. I've always wondered exactly how straight crossbows do shoot. I know they're not as accurate as a rifle, but I would hope you could put a high percentage in a 3" bull at 50 feet, say 80%. Is that an unrealistic expectation? (I can't do that with a slingshot)
> 
> Would like to hear from some of our crossbow shooters on the joys of shooting a crossbow.


I've seen some of the very high-priced crossbows hit 1'' dots at 100 yards.







If I'm correct, that's more accurate than most people are with a rifle!


----------



## WILD BILL

DracoUltima said:


> You may have bought it cheap, but it looks good. Looking forward to seeing the finished product and hear how much stronger and straighter it shoots. I've always wondered exactly how straight crossbows do shoot. I know they're not as accurate as a rifle, but I would hope you could put a high percentage in a 3" bull at 50 feet, say 80%. Is that an unrealistic expectation? (I can't do that with a slingshot)
> 
> Would like to hear from some of our crossbow shooters on the joys of shooting a crossbow.


I've seen some of the very high-priced crossbows hit 1'' dots at 100 yards.







If I'm correct, that's more accurate than most people are with a rifle!
[/quote]

There is a You Tube video of those kind groups with the same bow as mine. It is shot in Europe some where I don't remember. The fellow was shooting at a full size deer target. I just knew that they would be scattered. When he walk to the target they were pretty stacked. I would never shoot at a critter that far. I might shoot at 50 yards but that is pushing it. I would rather my shots be under 30 yards

I do not have a range that I can shoot that distance but I am confident that my Customized Excalibur Vortex is capable of shooting those groups consistently. I don't about the "High Priced" there are some compounds that exceed 400fps and can cost around .
$1600. I have about $1000 in mine. I would suspect that most $300 models will kill just as well.

Bill


----------



## e~shot

Wow. looks fantastic


----------



## Ordie69

That looks amazing. I can't wait to hear about the results.


----------



## WILD BILL

Thanks for All the swell comments and encouraging words.

I have almost perfected the pouch to trigger latch attachment. I have string attached to the center of RayShot pouch. The string has to be large enough to hold well behind the latch so finding the best string and attaching method is "trying".

With the narrow width of the forks, at full draw, everything from 1/4" to 1/2 steel is held snugly in the pouch. When cocked, the safety is auto set and is ready to be moved to the "fire position" to shoot. No "speed shooting" with this thing.

It is not to hard to sight, but it will get a better scope or a green laser, or maybe both.I could, remount the "iron sights" but I would rather have optics.

The cocking stirrup is not much use as it is. There is not enough room for my foot to fit by the forks. I'll need to modify it to give room. With the light bands I have on it now you don't need the stirrup, but I plan on banding it very HEAVY and it will be needed.

Just for now, I believe I am safe to say that with good optics/sight and the right band setup it will be pretty good unit.

Bill


----------



## Charles

One suggestion on the foot stirrup. I have had several crossbows over the years and made a sling rifle. I found that attaching a wide loop of nylon strap to the fore end of the stock worked really well. I could get my foot into it to cock the beast, but it fell out of the way when aiming or just carrying the weapon. It kept the over all length down a bit, and for the sling rifle, it kept the width down also, both of which I appreciated. I am not a fan of fixed stirrups on crossbows and similar weapons.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## WILD BILL

Charles said:


> One suggestion on the foot stirrup. I have had several crossbows over the years and made a sling rifle. I found that attaching a wide loop of nylon strap to the fore end of the stock worked really well. I could get my foot into it to cock the beast, but it fell out of the way when aiming or just carrying the weapon. It kept the over all length down a bit, and for the sling rifle, it kept the width down also, both of which I appreciated. I am not a fan of fixed stirrups on crossbows and similar weapons.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Great idea Charles!

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Berkshire bred

http://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave

that looks great, i know that you have pretty mych finished it now but jeorg sprave is incredible at sling bows so you might wnat to have a look at his youtube channel.


----------



## WILD BILL

I have watched a lot of Mr. Spraves videos and am quite inspired by his fine work. He makes stuff from scratch, I just made just "something" from something else.

Here's my "Sling Bow"

Bill


----------



## WILD BILL

Trying out Double, Orange DubDub tube sets with a 5.5" static. Not bad. The pouch/latch connection is still in R&D

Bill


----------



## AJW

Oh my gaud that is sweet. I downloaded the pictures so I could easily look at them more. The last three pictures put me over the edge, absolutely love it.


----------

